# Grilling On the Bay and the Brooklyn Chili Smackdown



## holy smokes (Mar 6, 2009)

It's back and better than ever!
*Grillin' On The Bay!*






 Grillin' On The Bay
To benefit St. Mark School Sheepshead Bay, Brooklyn
Sanctioned by The New England Barbeque Society
Sponsored by RUB BBQ and Butternuts Beer and Ale
Saturday April 4, 2009
Corner of East 18th Street and Avenue Z, Sheepshead Bay Brooklyn
Four Grilling Categories: Chicken Breast, Fish, Pork and Chef's Choice
$75 to $125 to Enter - Cash and Fabulous Prizes
and
*The Brooklyn Chili Smack Down*
People's Choice Chili Contest
Any type of Chili you want to make.
You call it Chili - WE call it Chili

Free to Enter
$100 to the winner!
$10 All the Chili you can eat - Till it runs out!

For more information: Web: GOTB Email BrooklynQ or call 917-763-5062
This contest is not affiliated with the Kansas City Barbeque Society or any Chili Contest Sanctioning body.


----------



## panhead (Mar 20, 2009)

wow,,thats within walking distance from my house......i will be there


----------

